# TiVo S3 (TCD648) with Lifetime and 1.5GB



## supersnoop (Nov 13, 2007)

TiVo S3 (TCD648) with Lifetime and 1.5GB

I have two of these available after upgrading to the Elite.

Both have been upgraded with Western Digital AV-GP WD15EVDS drives, which are AV drives designed for quite 24/7 DVR use. They were configured with the optimal idle settings.

I have the original hard drives for these units and will include them as well. I've inspected the power supplies for "bad caps." I found and replaced a single bulging capacitor on each unit. While the bad caps didn't seem to affect performance, I replaced them anyway both units still work great.

One has light surface scratches on the top case, and the other has some deeper scratches and a swirl mark on the case.

One will come with the original box.

One has the original remote, while the other has a later GLO remote. I think my dad "borrowed" the other original remote, which I can try to get back if necessary.

I only have one set of spare component cables, but I can include an HDMI cable if you need one.

I'm asking $375 shipped each. I can make arrangements for local delivery in the Austin or greater Central Texas area. Pictures are available upon request.


----------



## supersnoop (Nov 13, 2007)

I've got one of these up on ebay, ending thursday afternoon.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170893893329


----------

